# my pigeons



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5ciz7zOjjA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTjTk7SrLtU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Sw5P06taNw

these are my pigeons the white ones are for sale they are miski iraqi tumblers the other ones are not for sale they are iraqi basrawi they roll sidways with the wind. leave a comment of what you think about them


----------

